# Painting Over a Stained Fireplace



## the_g_ster (9 Sep 2006)

A few years ago I stripped back and stained an old fireplace surround that was previously painted in a pretty hideous colour. Now I am changing the room a bit and it would look pretty good painted a plain white (well, that's what the other half thinks). (Then again I am taking her to Axminster on her birthday, so I can't complain).

My question is what is the best way to get a really nice finish to the old pine. I am guessing I need to fill the small indentations and really give it a light sanding. Will the paint stick to the stain or do I need to do anything special? 

Thanks in advance.

G


----------



## engineer one (13 Sep 2006)

don't suppose you remember what the brand of stain was, that would 
tell you what it contained, and then you could figure out.

i would think you might need to go for one of those primers which 
they suggest will stop colour bleeding through, never works on 
white over red though in my experience.
or you might try mdf primer, found that useful when painting over
mfc kitchen doors.

paul :wink:


----------



## the_g_ster (14 Sep 2006)

Cheers Paul, on my way down to B&Q now, those orange reciepts seem to accumulate far too easily.


----------



## TC (16 Sep 2006)

the_g_ster":1dsqxp94 said:


> A few years ago I stripped back and stained an old fireplace surround that was previously painted in a pretty hideous colour. Now I am changing the room a bit and it would look pretty good painted a plain white (well, that's what the other half thinks). (Then again I am taking her to Axminster on her birthday, so I can't complain).
> 
> My question is what is the best way to get a really nice finish to the old pine. I am guessing I need to fill the small indentations and really give it a light sanding. Will the paint stick to the stain or do I need to do anything special?
> 
> ...



www.milkpaint.com


----------



## joekid (12 Dec 2006)

if its red burn it and get a new one/ otherwise try the trusty medium sanding/ followed by fine ish,/,dont forget to give it a good two under coatings first, ive had good results even over oil based stains and varnishes,


----------

